# It's gone and I am back!!!!



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't know what to make of this yet. I had my second treatment of DMPS-DMPO for detoxing heavy metals and the DMSO does other things very incredible. The day that he did it, I thought I was dying. But, the next day, I felt like my old self again. She is back. It is two days later and I am still here. It's incredible. I have also gone back on Xanax 1 mg. and am tapering very slowly. So, it is difficult to say what is doing this.

I do know that the Xanax was treating symptoms of what used to be known as Chronic Fatigue syndrome, My docs inform me that this is caused by neurotoxic viruses that I have been killing with powerful colloidal silver. (Argentyn 23) I am also building up on the amino acid supplement I have mentioned ( Neuro-replete and Cys-replete) He says these are key for my full recovery. I may decide to follow up with another treatment that is more controversial if need be for the viruses. I have also been taking some homeopathic tincture to treat the viruses and am taking another remedy called Anacardium. I have also noticed that the tinnitus is much improved and that makes me think that the Xanax is calming my temporal lobes back down. When I went off the Xanax, I started having the DP/DR and excema, neural dermatitis and tinnitus. When I go back on the Xanax, the neural dermatitis clears and the tinnitus lessens. Interesting. I think I have had this virus and yeast condition for some time and the Xanax was suppressing the symptoms. A friend who is a nutrition counselor said that the fungus can do horrible damage in the brain as well as the viruses. They can all cross the blood brain barrier when the immune system is down. I will get more information from the doc who is treating me about all of this when I see him. He had DP/DR himself after being misdiagnosed as depressed when he really had lyme disease. He is helping people detox off of meth and all sorts of things. He says he can teach me to cure cancer in two weeks. He is incredible and so is the other doc that caught all of this. He said that people would be skeptical about this but I thought I would mention his name if anyone is interested. Howard Hagglund M.D. He is on-line and you can listen to some of his audio tapes from his radio show if you are interested

As Homeskooled says, we must find our X factors. I am going to continue in counseling but have not had an appointment so can't attribute this to that. I will also be tested for the pyr whatever it is that Homeskooled has. In the meantime, I am having a ball. I have been listening to the radio and singing and walking in the nature park today. I got the job I have wanted for 3 years as well.

I am praying that everyone in here will get well soon. This is incredible!!!!! Thanks for loving me through this and I will stay here to be there for others. You are my family. Love, freesong P.S. May we all find our X factors soon!!!


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

It sounds like maybe you are on your way to recovery!

I am interested in the Neuro-replete and Cys-replete. 
I have been looking for something to fix the dammage I have done to my brain maybe this will work. What exactly do these two things do and can I find them at GNC or do I have to get a perscription?
I've been wanting to get a bunch of vitamins but I don't have much money. I hope this Replete stuff don't cost much.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

How does he cure cancer in two weeks?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Pablo said:


> How does he cure cancer in two weeks?


I must have been looking at the wrong site. Could you give the URL Freesong. I'm glad you're feeling better, even though I am a skeptic I like to be proven wrong.

One thing that concerns me though is you say:



Freesong said:


> My docs inform me that this is caused by neurotoxic viruses that I have been killing with powerful colloidal silver. (Argentyn 23)


I watch far too much of the Discovery Health Channel for my own good, but I saw a program on there about a woman with silver poisoning. I can't recall why she was ingesting silver. It was in a product made years ago. She was a teenager. Anyway, she ended up with:

*Argyria:
"A permanent ashen-gray discoloration of the skin, conjunctiva, and internal organs resulting from long-continued use of silver salts. (Dorland, 27th ed)"*

It just surprised me that you would be using silver as it is my understanding that this in and of itself is a heavy metal? I'm not to up on my metals, LOL?

But this is indeed a known illness.

Could you provide the link to this doctor's site?
Thanks
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wikipedia said:


> The term heavy metal may have various more general or more specific meanings.
> 
> According to one definition, the heavy metals are a group of elements between copper and lead on the periodic table of the elements?having atomic weights between 63.546 and 200.590 and specific gravities greater than 4.0. Living organisms require trace amounts of some heavy metals, including cobalt, copper, manganese, molybdenum, vanadium, strontium, and zinc, but excessive levels can be detrimental to the organism. Other heavy metals such as mercury, lead and cadmium have no known vital or beneficial effect on organisms, and their accumulation over time in the bodies of mammals can cause serious illness.
> 
> ...


And I see freesong you mention this doctor can cure cancer in two weeks. I do feel extremely skeptical about that. If he could, he'd be the wealthiest man in the world and our health insurance premiums would be nothing and I wouldn't be planning on an upcoming Breast Cancer Awareness walk.

Could you please provide the URL to this doctor. Very curious.

Whatever works...?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> How does he cure cancer in two weeks?


By realizing his test were wrong and that you never actually had cancer to begin with :lol: .


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

LOL. No, he didn't say he can cure cancer in two weeks. He said he can teach me how to cure cancer in two weeks. The teaching would take two weeks. LOL I am terrible communicator. Check out this colloidal silver on-line (Argentyn 23) and then look on the quack watch and read about the only negative concern for silver. It is the illness of turning blue that you mentioned but can be cleared up easily if you were to ever ingest enough to cause that (which would involve a great deal). You clear it up with chelation. This doc told me that people would be skeptical so here is his web-site if you are interested. http://www.doctortalk.com/meet.html I wish all good luck and let's see how I do. I am not sure what all has worked as I said. I have been doing a bunch of things. But, I have felt completely normal for two days and I will take that for now as a good sign. These may not be all of the X factors for everyone but apparently are helping me. I just want everyone to get better. I love everyone in here and hate the pain that we have all had.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh, regarding the Neuro-replete and Cys-replete; they are on-line but I do not know the website right off hand but maybe try typing Neuro-replete in the search engine. They must be dispensed by a doc as does the Argentyn 23. Good luck!!!!


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

deleted-......................................................... :wink:


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I asked my friend, Dan Solloway, about the cancer deal as he is a good friend of Dr. Hagglunds and he said it had something to do with a DMSO and good sugar push. :shock: You can ask Dan personally or Dr. Hagglund. You can google Dan in or I will post his website as well if anyone is interested. He will soon have a 30 minute t.v. show that follows Doug Kaufman if anyone is interested. He has Dr. Hagglund on his show frequently as well as many other alternative type docs.


----------

